# Miles is very sick



## MilesMom

Please think good thoughts for Miles. 

He's very sick. 

Miles threw up Sunday at the cabin in Big Bear. I didn't think much of it, he ate a puppy tooth from Chase so he threw it up, I didn't think it was a big deal. He threw up again yesterday, and last night. Energy had been fine, good appetite, good stool. I just decided to keep an eye on him but since everything else seemed fine I thought that maybe he just ate something bad. 

On the way home from our morning trail run today, he started throwing up again. We walked home, and he went into his bed and won't come out now. Won't eat, drink, is salivating and drooling, and has zero energy. He has continued to vomit throughout the day. I've never seen him with low energy. It scares me to see him this way. 

Vet appt at 3. Praying that he is ok.


----------



## redbirddog

Good luck Miles. I'm sure he'll be fine.

As Bailey hurts himself quite regularly, I told the vet last week he takes better care of Bailey then my doctor does me. Spends more time and is much more caring.

Bailey and Chloe have paws crossed for quick recovery.

RBD


----------



## v-john

Three today? I hope everything is ok. Anything unusual in the stool? Checked him for ticks? What do his gums look like?


----------



## MilesMom

Stool is firm and looks normal. I checked him for ticks, none found. I didn't check his gums... will text my husband to do so. 

3 today thankfully. They squeezed him in.


----------



## VizslaCity

Oh no!!!! Praying for Miles


----------



## texasred

Will be thinking good thoughts for Miles and your family.


----------



## hobbsy1010

MM, 

Hope you can get to the bottom of this with your Miles.

Hobbsy x


----------



## KB87

Sending positive thoughts for Miles! We'll be anxious to hear what the vet's thoughts are.


----------



## einspänner

Praying for your boy!


----------



## mlwindc

My heart stopped when I read the subject. Thinking good thoughts for miles and the rest of the family.


----------



## BlueandMac

Good thoughts are on the way. Paws and fingers crossed for Miles - and all of you - that this is something simple and the recovery is quick and easy.


----------



## Laika

Sending our positive thoughts and tail wags to Miles--and your family!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Sending prayers and positive thoughts your way. Hope Miles will be back to himself quickly. Please keep us posted when you can.


----------



## R E McCraith

MM - PIKE & I pray 4 a quick recovery - also 4 U & the rest of the forum - 1 brand of pup jerky treats has killed 560 pups so far - check it out on line - my advice - stay away from jerky treats unless U make them yourself !


----------



## MilesMom

We have jus returned from the vet! They felt he was well enough to come home for the night. 

His x rays are clear for obstruction. (Bonus we got a view of his hips which look good too.) they will call in the morning with blood and fecal results. He had an anti nausea shot and is allowed to eat rice and cottage cheese. Best case, tests negative and he improves. If not, he needs an ultrasound and a higher level fecal screen. 

He's back in his cave bed. Refused food and water. He barked and yelped when he saw me at vet which actually lifted my spirits because he was being active! 

Hoping we can get some food in him tonight.


----------



## mlwindc

Poor miles... I hope he turns the corner


----------



## CrazyCash

Aww - poor guy, hopefully it's just a bug and he's back on his feet again soon!! Sending good thoughts!


----------



## mswhipple

How is Miles doing? Those bad jerky treats are all over the news, so naturally I worried about that. Hope he is all better very soon!!


----------



## MilesMom

I'm happy he's home but he won't eat or drink. He wagged his tail a little when my husband came up to check on him which is good. I've arranged for my brother in law to watch him all day tomorrow.


----------



## gabril1

Sending good thoughts! Hopefully Miles feels better soon! :-*


----------



## MilesMom

I'm very stressed now. 

My husband just had an epiphany. We have been trying to think of what was different/ causes of the sickness. Have thought about the lake, but my husband just remembered that Miles was given a treat from a friend on the trail. 

We just asked what kind it was and it was a Trader Joe's Chicken strip. Now I'm all stressed out about the recent recalls and praying Miles will be ok  My husband is doing some research on FDA so see if these have been recalled.


----------



## charliecoyot

Tail wagging is always a good sign!

Hope Miles feels better very soon and his tail wags often.


----------



## CrazyCash

Here are a couple of links that you can read - it looks like he exhibits some of the symptoms, but he definitely isn't exhibiting others - it says that he would have increased water consumption, but you said he's not drinking, right. The symptoms that it looks like he has are all very common symptoms to many different things that make dogs not feel well. 

http://www.fda.gov/ForConsumers/ConsumerUpdates/ucm371413.htm#look

On this link, scroll down to the Case Summaries and if you click on the reports you can see the treat / brand that have been reported. 

http://www.fda.gov/AnimalVeterinary/SafetyHealth/ProductSafetyInformation/ucm360951.htm

Did Chase eat any of the treats? How is he feeling? Try not to stress too much, I have a good feeling that he just has a bug and he'll be feeling better soon!


----------



## R E McCraith

MM - PIKE & I just posted 2 give U something 2 look at - right or wrong - this is the forum - GOD SPEED !!!!!!!


----------



## MilesMom

Chase did have a treat and he is fine.

Miles is refusing water. I have been squirting water into his mouth every 20-30 min with a sports bottle. 

Thanks for the kind words. It's going to be a long night.


----------



## CrazyCash

You could try giving him ice cubes - my dogs love ice cubes. You can also freeze a little chicken broth in the ice cubes and maybe he'll like the way they taste.


----------



## harrigab

sending positive thoughts MM, hoping Miles makes a very speedy recovery.


----------



## CatK

Sending love from the UK, get well soon Miles!


----------



## Nelly

Sending positive thoughts your way guys. Really hope Miles feels better soon and hopefully this just goes away on its own.


----------



## born36

Hope is feeling better soon. 

Keep him close and monitor him lots.


----------



## luv2laugh

Oh my goodness - it is painful to see them hurt and scary when the energy dips. I've been there and it's not fun. Sending a hug and healing vibes your way. It sounds like you are doing everything you need to do. Hoping for more tail wags, energy and motivation to eat.

Hope your vet turns something up so you can make him feel better.


----------



## Kafka

:'( I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope Miles will feel better soon.


----------



## texasred

If Miles doesn't eat or drink today I would push the vet for a IV to keep him hydrated.


----------



## mlwindc

Miles was my first thought this morning. You may call TJ corporate hdq and asking they've had any reports of illness and whether treats are made in china or us. They are good about assisting customers during recalls


----------



## v-john

what did the vet say? I sure hope he's feeling better!


----------



## Carolina Blue

Positive thoughts to Miles! Hope he is feeling better today.

For a start, here is a link to decode barcodes for the country of origin. Do note, this will only tell you where the product was manufactured, not where the ingredients came from.

http://www.rense.com/general84/codes.htm


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Was thinking of you and Miles in the middle of the night and first thing this morning. Hope he is feeling better. I know how stressed I was with the few minor injuries our girl has had. It is so hard when you don't know what to do for them. Hope today is much better.


----------



## tknafox2

I am just heartsick to hear of Miles... we are all praying for the little guy..
If it is any consolation, I'm pretty sure TJ's doesn't sell or use any foods from China, anymore. 
When my Foxy was so ill, and would eat anything, she would eat a raw egg. I know a lot of folks don't go for the raw part, but it was the only way she would touch it, and I believe it kept her alive. 
The other thing was boiled chicken with lots of broth... she would lick the broth, and then some of the chicken when I squished it between my fingers. She would only eat from hands to start, but once she got started, would often eat a little on her own.
Sending lots of Love and Positive energy.


----------



## MilesMom

Miles slept through the night in true Vizsla style curled up with his head on my stomach. No vomiting. 

His blood test and fecal panel are normal. He continues to not want to eat or drink. I coaxed him to eat a few bites of white rice and chicken broth, and have been using a water bottle to spray a little water into his mouth every hour. The vet wants us to call at 4 and update him and further plan from there. 

If he improves, then great. If not, they want to do a higher level fecal sample and an ultrasound on his small intestine.


----------



## jld640

Hope Miles feels better soon!


----------



## Ranakuttan

Positive thoughts and vibes sent to miles from rana, Simba and myself. Coconut water works best for dehydrated pups. Vets recommend it and mentioned it is equivalent and better than having the dogs on intravenous fluids.


----------



## Kafka

Thanks for keeping us updated. I'm glad he slept through the night. I hope he'll feel better enough to eat or drink something. I'm sending lots of positive thoughts!


----------



## solefald

Oh man. couple of days away from the forums and come back to this. Really hope Miles is getting better! Let me know if you need anything


----------



## pippylongstocking

I feel for you all. It's really scary when they are sick. Hoping that Miles gets well soon. xxx


----------



## redhead75

Poor Miles. He's a tough guy he'll get better soon.


----------



## MilesMom

I can't believe it was only 4 days ago I took this picture of him. So strong and so happy. 

Hope that dog comes back soon. He's still refusing water and we have been having to spray it in his mouth. Tried the ice cubes without success. 

We have had a little success with warm white rice with a little chicken broth on it with a little bit of boiled chicken. He's refusing cottage cheese and pumpkin.


----------



## OttosMama

Oh Milesmom I'm so sorry! I'm just seeing all of this now! Lots of kisses and hugs from Otto and I. Wishing for a quick recovery for your little guy. Try to stay positive - that happy strong pup will be back soon!


----------



## solefald

The only thing I can think of is elevation changes? Maybe ate a bug in the woods and toxins haven't flushed yet? Perhaps a second vet's opinion is in order?

please keep us posted!


----------



## mlwindc

I hope your baby comes back soon. So sorry miles mom. Keep us posted! We are all pulling for miles


----------



## VictoriaW

Sending prayers, MilesMom, for a speedy recovery! I hope they sort it out ASAP. Be strong, Miles!


----------



## hobbsy1010

MM,

Is there any chance that Miles may have eaten some kind of Fungus/ toadstool out on your trails/walks?

The reason I ask, is it happened to us with our Brook when he was a lot younger!

Why he did it we still don't know to this day but my wife saw him eat the top/cap of a wild mushroom/ toadstool!

He returned home, and went into a certain state quite rapidly! 

We tried to look on the Internet, as new owners to dogs on how we could treat him and all reading told us to turn the computer off and get him to the vet ASAP, which we did!

They immediately asked us if we had a sample of the fungus that he had eaten with us, which we didn't think of bringing. They said if we had they could have tested and treated what he had been poisoned with!
They treated him that evening with ACTIVATED CHARCOAL, which they fed to him orally. This charcoal in its rawest form absorbs most foreign toxins/poisins from the body.

Please ask your vet if this could be a possibility they may have overlooked, that he might have eaten such a toxin.

Bit of a wild shot, but it happened to us.

Hobbsy


----------



## solefald

hobbsy1010 said:


> They treated him that evening with ACTIVATED CHARCOAL, which they fed to him orally. This charcoal in its rawest form absorbs most foreign toxins/poisins from the body.


Activated Charcoal has been used in Russia for decades to treat stomach/digestion/poisoning issues. Its cheap and over the counter.
I don't know if any drug stores here sell it, but the local Russian deli does (along with all kinds of other meds "from back home" not available in US).
MilesMom, if you need it, I can go there and pick it up. Just let me know

EDIT: hobbsy1010, actually good call on fungus. He may have sniffed something and spores got into his nasal passages and blood stream. Just playing an armchair expret here.


----------



## MilesMom

Ok thanks! We are due for another phone meeting tomorrow AM so I will bring this up. 

I've already drilled him on Addison's disease, Parvo, Giardia, and poisoning from a chicken treat a friend gave him Saturday. 

It's possible he ate something.... I will ask if the blood panels included that. 

Thanks Solefald I will run it by the vet


----------



## Kafka

I'm glad to hear he is eating a bit. I really hope after another night of rest he will be a bit better tomorrow. And maybe the fungus theory will have some solutions.
Miles has been on my mind all day. I hope he will be completly fine soon!


----------



## Watson

Praying for a quick recovery for Miles.


----------



## MilesMom

Went to the store to get potatoes, free range chicken and chicken broth. Miles greeted me with a butt wiggle and a bite on the wrist when I got home! 

He's eaten a small bowl of rice, potato, chicken broth, and chicken. He's looking very thin but much perkier!!! Still avoiding water.


----------



## MilesMom

Now he's accepting water running from the tub. His favorite.


----------



## CrazyCash

Woo hoo - sounds like he's beginning to bounce back!! Sending good thoughts for continued progress!


----------



## Capa

I am happy to hear that he is eating and drinking a bit; very scary. We are sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Green

Sounds better! Go Miles!!


----------



## harrigab

He hasn't been swimming in any stagnant water has he MM?


----------



## cottonpeonie

Sending loving, healing thoughts from me and Sherwood. 

Sounds like Miles is on the way back. We had a similar incident with Sherwood the first week we had him... very very scary but he came back from it, intravenous fluids at the vets made a huge difference and the switch back to happy, bouncy puppy is the most heart lightening feeling. 

Hope his recovery is swift. xx


----------



## MilesMom

Harrigab, he has. We were at big bear lake over the weekend.


----------



## BlueandMac

As for getting him to drink water, I have had luck with my two if they are ill/hurt and not drinking enough by putting a few small treats in a small bowl of water...they will usually drink up the water to get to the treats. : Not sure if Miles is a crazy about treats as my two, but it has worked several times for us. I hope Miles continues to do better and is back to normal in no time. Very scary when they are ill.


----------



## MilesMom

Miles is continually improving. Ate another bowl of food this morning (chicken, rice, potato, pumpkin) and went on a morning walk with Chase. They have been playing and he spent the morning downstairs with me vs. hiding in his cave bed. I saw my husband walking the dogs back from their outing on the last 1/2 mile of the trail to our house and Miles took off towards me when he saw me, which was awesome to see. 

Thanks for all of the support! We appreciate it greatly. On my run this morning I was stopped by the other crazy 5:30 AM runners asking me where my dog was. He was greatly missed. 

I would like to emphasize the importance of using a good breeder! I've exchanged 100+ back and forth text with my breeder the past few days and she was the first person I spoke to this morning outside of my household. She's been supportive all hours and genuinely concerned for Miles and his recovery.


----------



## CatK

Great to hear  Really happy Miles is feeling better x


----------



## redhead75

HOORAY!!!


----------



## OttosMama

Fantastic news milesmom! The story about your run made me tear up! I'm so happy miles is coming around  you are a wonderful V mom - he is very lucky!!


----------



## Laika

Delighted to hear Miles it's doing better!


----------



## MilesMom

Miles at lunch today. 

He says: "Mom, I'm a Vizsla. Take this leash off!"


----------



## tknafox2

We are so so glad he is better!!! Great picture... but I can-see his ribs... isn't it amazing how quickly they drop what little excess weight the have! If you can call it excess??
So Glad Miles is back!! ;D


----------



## MilesMom

Thanks!

I know.... he looks best at 50-52 lbs, usually is 49-50, and currently is about 45 

He looks really thin right now. I can see his entire rib cage and spine. Hopefully a few days of good eating will help him get the weight back on.


----------



## tknafox2

MilesMom... I sure didn't mean to make you feel worse, or suggest he looked bad... never never... even I can loose 5 or so lbs. if I get, even a 24 hr bug. The weight will be back on him in no time!! And he is truly a Handsome V.
I am really glad he kicked it as quick as he did, and it didn't turn out to be something really serious, He must have a good immune system, thank goodness.


----------



## Rudy

The Mate looks Great Mom

You fought swell for Your Red  

Grand job Kid"/Mom


----------



## MilesMom

No offense taken!! I'm sure he will fill out again once he can eat real food again!


----------



## FLgatorgirl

Ellie says she probably has an extra pound or two she can share with Miles :. Or some of mom's homemade pupcakes or treats to get the weight back up. 

So happy to hear he is on the mend!


----------



## solefald

Really glad Miles is all right! 

And whoa! Rudy is back! We now need to free datacan


----------



## MilesMom

Miles is having loose stool but overall he is so so much better. Vet says continue on bland diet and if persists into Monday Miles will have more testing done. 

He demanded to come on my morning outing. I've been promising him this hike for a few weeks. Cut the mileage back so he could come as he is likely still a bit weak from being so sick. Maybe next week we can go the whole way.


----------



## R E McCraith

MM - Niel Youngs - Keep on seeking 4 a heart of Gold - this is a V - you have 2 set boundries - You R there - their time - their place - up 2 us to set limits - they have none !!!!!!!


----------

